# pac man



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

i got a pac man from petco for $13.99
it is about 1.5" across
i named it 'fat tony'








should i always leave food in the tank...like a few crikets or something?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

anotherreject04 said:


> i got a pac man from petco for $13.99
> it is about 1.5" across
> i named it 'fat tony'
> 
> ...










the crickets will bite him and may kill the horned frog
and dont over feed them


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

ok


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

ive had it for about2 weeks now and it wont eat in front of me.....it eats crikets , worms and goldfish so far...but it wont eat in front of me


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

it should warm up to u in a lil bit, thats how my Fire Belly Toads where for a while but they warmed up eventually


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

don't feed it too many goldfish they aren't good for it. Try sticking to crickets and pinky mice when its big enough.


----------

